
The planets of our solar system viewed in the Moon's orbit - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/the-planets-of-our-solar-system-viewed-in-the-moons-orbit-2012084/
======
derefr
Oh, I interpreted this headline slightly differently--I was expecting to see a
set of epicycle-orbit-diagrams given the Moon as the center of the Solar
system.

~~~
dddddannyyyyy
For diagrams with Earth as the center, see:
<http://www.dynamicdiagrams.com/work/orrery/>

Launch the Flash simulation, click on Tychonian, and trace a planet. Venus is
unexpected.

------
Steuard
This is neat to see, though I'll admit I was hoping to see broader views of
what the sky would look like if, say, Jupiter or Saturn were that close to us.

If you're interested in a direct size comparison like this, I've recently made
a poster for our campus planetarium that shows all the planets at once. It's
CC licensed, so you're welcome to print your own copy:

<http://www.slimy.com/~steuard/teaching/solarsystem/>

------
kitsune_
I've recently bought my first telescope, a 6" reflector. I'm glad I bought it
instead of a new iPad or Retina MacBook.

I fear that with the current urbanization trends, in the near future most
people will never live to see a dark night sky.

Considering that astronomy played a huge role in early human history and
civilization, I think we're losing a huge part of the human experience.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Wayne Rosing has [1] a company that put telescopes out into places with good
viewing conditions, a camera sensor, and an internet connection. Scheduling
time on his 'mini' telescopes was pretty easy at one time.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_Cumbres_Observatory_Global_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_Cumbres_Observatory_Global_Telescope_Network)

------
Kilimanjaro
Extend your arm with a quarter between your thumb and index. That's the moon.

Now take a coaster in your hand. That's our earth as seen from the moon.

------
leeoniya
also of interest

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cc/Star-
size...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cc/Star-sizes.jpg)

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Planet-
st...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/46/Planet-star-
sizes-01.jpg)

------
netcan
It would be pretty cool to be a moon orbiting Jupiter

~~~
pavel_lishin
Has anyone done the math on what would happen if we were? Would the heat
coming from Jupiter be enough to keep Earth warm enough for life?

~~~
harold
Jupiter's radiation belts make for a very inhospitable place.

[http://www.astrobio.net/exclusive/3010/hiding-from-
jupiters-...](http://www.astrobio.net/exclusive/3010/hiding-from-jupiters-
radiation)

